# Help for Baby Pigeons needed in Calgary



## nom3formoi (Jun 11, 2005)

Moving nest with 2 baby pigeons because they are making too much mess and we have little kids that play around in the area. I am sure 2 baby pigeons are not going to survive. If anybody wants take care of them, contact me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for contacting us, and since you did please listen to the following:

I am sorry the babies are messy, but they have to eat and grow just like human babies. Please don't disturb them.

Please allow the babies to be cared for by their parents until they are at least 30 days old, then you can remove the nest. Seek a wildlife rehabber in your area before you make any decisions.

Pigeons are a part of Gods' creation and deserve to be treated as such. Contrary to opinion, they don't carry diseases anymore then any other bird, and most diseases are not contagious to humans.

Thank you for giving these babies a chance for the life they deserve, and please read your e-mail.

Treesa


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello,

Please follow Treesa's advice.

Pigeons grow and come to maturity so fast...in a matter of a few weeks. It would be a shame for them to die, when they will be grown up and gone so quickly. It would be really nice of you to please give them this chance, and a great learning experience for the children to follow their day to day development, if the nest can be viewed. You could even take daily pictures and turn the whole thing into a great award-winning science project for the children to bring to school come September! Please consider this option....

If you are really determined to remove them, please be a little patient. We have many Canadian members who may know of a wildlife rehab facility in your area who may be able to help. Please wait a bit till they are able to respond.

Thank you for caring enough to ask us for advice...

Linda


----------



## nom3formoi (Jun 11, 2005)

*Help finding wildlife rehab*

I am not going to move them until I have exausted my search for a wildlife rehab in the area.

Unfortunately if I cannot find anybody to take care of them, I will have to move them since they have nested under our deck and we will be starting construction soon to renew the deck.

Thank for responding to our post. My wife and I are caught between a hard place and a rock since they are gods creation and we do not want to hurt them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi nom3formoi,

Yahhhhhh...this is one of those delicate opportunities to do something wacky and dareing and mysteriously true - 

To wait-a-month or six-week, untill they are older juveniles who no longer frequent the Nest...

And extend to them ( and yourself, ) this gesture of patience, and the logistically inconvenient kindness and pause amid all of life's other harries and demands...while to be loving to an innocent talbleau-vivant of Life itself, which in this case, is at your mercy...

Then remove the old Nest and re-do your Deck..!

You and your children will remember it happily, for-ever...

A gift to them, and, in this delicate acquiescence, to yourself also.

A total 'win win'...for everyone.

Thanks for writing us..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## nom3formoi (Jun 11, 2005)

*latest*

We had no option but to move them out of the nest since we had to get 
nest.

We tried to keep the squabs close to the next the deck. However the parents
seem dumb and could not locate them. We were not too woried since
the squabs looked well feed and were pooping a lot. I have attached
a picture of them. They look between 17 to 20 days (no expert).

I gave them some water last night. Could not get them to peck at the
ceerios.

This morning the parents were looking for them again without any luck. So
I decided to help them out. I grabbed the squabs and moved them a bit 
so that they would make some noise and the parents would see them.

It worked ! 5 minutes later I saw the mother feeding the squabs!

We are going to leave them in their new spot there until they are ready to
vote.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope the parents get used to the new location all right - sounds OK so far.

That is an absolutely gorgeous pic 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update and the beautiful picture. The baby's are beautiful, just getting their feathers in and loosing their baby fuz. One looks lighter in color and is a "blue bar" the other I can't tell but they are darling babies!

The parents are not dumb, they are a little apprehensive, scared, and bewildered as to where their babies have gone. I would be a bit upset and panic if my babies were moved, and I probably couldn't think straight either, at that moment.

The babies cannot pick up anything to eat as they aren't weaned, they still need their parents to feed them. 

Thank you for finding a new home for the noble twins. I'm sure you have made it safe for the babies (predator and rain proof) and comfortable for the parents to feel at ease feeding them there.

Treesa


----------

